# Easy wood tool Mid size hollowing tool



## RexB (Sep 22, 2020)

Not sure where this goes.

I'm considering buying this tool as it helps hollowing, is able to get into small openings. I've heard woodpecker's Ultra is also a good choice. I have the Easy wood Ci0 and Easy wood hollowing Ci3. I make bowls, vessels, Urns for veterans, platters and occasionally pens for Honor Flight.

Seeking advice PLEASE.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 22, 2020)

Its a great tool but bare in mind that you will really need to have a firm grip on the tool as it will exert a lot of force the further past the tool rest it goes. For occasional use its a great tool, but if you do a lot of hollowing I think I would look at a larger hollowing rig like one that attaches to your tail stock or has its own anchor point.


----------



## David Hill (Sep 22, 2020)

I don’t havethat particular one,but have several that I’ve tried. Yes, you really have to keep a tight grip— once you start cutting, that torque goes up the handle. Once out of position you’ll get lots of chatter. Patience is the key.
I’ve since gone To using the Bosch tools/support for hollowing projects. But I still use my other tools occasionally.


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 23, 2020)

I have the EWT mid-size hollower, and it's good at what it's good at.

I'm with Greg and David - once there's more than 5 or 6 inches of tool the other side of the toolrest, it gets to be hard work. But it is excellent for cleaning up the "shoulder area" near the opening - and that's where I find my hollowing rigs are a bit difficult to manoeuver.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 23, 2020)

I agree with you Duncan, they are excellent for getting under the rim at the top.


----------



## TimR (Sep 25, 2020)

These aren’t the Easy Wood type carbide but more like Hunter cupped carbide. Excellent for controlled cut inside shoulder of small openings but as said, there are limits to how much overhang is controllable without vibration. I use a rule of thumb of 12-15x diameter of tool shank, so for example, the 3/8” diameter shank tool is pretty easy to control up to about 4-6” overhang off tool rest depending on wood and how aggressive you’re cutting.
Will have to check, think I only have 1 of the 3/8” swan necks, maybe a couple of the 1/4 inch.


----------



## Mlyle (Nov 12, 2020)

@David Hill

hey Dave where can i look at that Bosch Tool
support you mentioned above????

I never heard of one!!!!!


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 13, 2020)

Mlyle said:


> hey Dave where can i look at that Bosch Tool
> support you mentioned above????



Trent Bosch Tools - https://trentboschtools.com/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mlyle (Nov 13, 2020)

oh Trent Bosch.....I thought you meant Bosch
power tools..!!!! haha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

